# Unblocking Websites in Safari



## celesiroth

I used the instructions here to block an individual website in Safari and I was wondering if there was a way to unblock it.


----------



## sinclair_tm

THe process is the same, only instead of adding the line of the site to block, you delete the line that was added.


----------

